

Is Google's Proprietary Tech Stack Destroying Its Acquisitions? - jasonlbaptiste
http://techdirt.com/articles/20080717/2255221720.shtml

======
nickb
Google thinks that you can scale only if you use their infrastructure:
BigTable + Python/Java and MapReduce when needed. It seems that when you're
purchased by Google, you immediately stop working on the "old" codebase and
you start transitioning and rewriting everything into Python/Java. This has
happened to both YouTube and Jaiku. Now, YouTube transition has been
successful and Jaiku... no one even remembers it.

~~~
akd
It's not that they think that there's only one way to scale, but they only
want one way in their company, so they can spend all their resources on
optimizing that one architecture.

------
joshwa
The actual post is here:

[http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/07/16/google-where-
companie...](http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/07/16/google-where-companies-go-
to-die/)

